# Getting rid of "Wet Dog Smell"!



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I bought a CRV for the winter and while very happy with the car I can't help but notice that the interior has an odour. The previous owner did have a dog and I can't help but think that it smells like wet dogs for want of a better word.

I have already cleaned all the interior mats which did help slightly but there is still a definite whiff, the interior is all leather. I haven't tried any air fresheners as I'd rather fix the issue than mask it.


Has anybody else encountered this before and if so are there any good recommendations to make the interior fresh again?


Thank you in advance


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

AutoSmart Bio Brisk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you need odour neautralisation not cleaning,i have a huge German Shepard that goes in my Rav i've found the best way off getting rid off the smell is steam cleaning.If you have cloth upholstery do the lot if leather do the carpets.


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

jinx said:


> AutoSmart Bio Brisk


Is this just a fabric cleaner? I already have Blackfire Interior Cleaner would that do the job?

Steam cleaning certainly sounds like it would do the job but don't have access to a steam cleaner and don't fancy buying one for a one off job!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

How about trying a bacteria killer? Both Chemical Guys & Valet Pro do them.
I used the Chemical Guys one to clean up after my son was sick inside my car and can recommend it. Code DW2 will get you free postage at the checkout, so £7.95 isn't too much of an outlay.
You can also dilute the Chemical Guys up to 6:1 I think.


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> How about trying a bacteria killer? Both Chemical Guys & Valet Pro do them.
> I used the Chemical Guys one to clean up after my son was sick inside my car and can recommend it. Code DW2 will get you free postage at the checkout, so £7.95 isn't too much of an outlay.
> You can also dilute the Chemical Guys up to 6:1 I think.


Thanks for the info, how do you apply the CG Product, spray it on or work it into the fabric etc?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

chowie said:


> Thanks for the info, how do you apply the CG Product, spray it on or work it into the fabric etc?


I had a fair bit of cleaning to do first. I cleaned up as best I could with carpet shampoo and pat dried with MF cloths. I then misted a light coat on the carpets twice a day for a couple of days until the smell had gone.

So basically if your car is clean I'd vacuum and then spray like an air freshener.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can vouch for the chemical guys apple bacteria killer, the scent is a tad bit harsh to begin with but it works great, I had some moldy smell in my laundry and can't locate the source (more investigating tomorrow!) though it completely got rid of that! 5 days later still smells like chemical apples too, damn enclosed small rooms with no windows...


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

chowie said:


> Is this just a fabric cleaner? I already have Blackfire Interior Cleaner would that do the job?
> 
> Steam cleaning certainly sounds like it would do the job but don't have access to a steam cleaner and don't fancy buying one for a one off job!


Bio Brisk is a specialist enzyme cleaner that eats the bacteria that is creating the smell. Works very well on wet dog smell!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Sue J said:


> Bio Brisk is a specialist enzyme cleaner that eats the bacteria that is creating the smell. Works very well on wet dog smell!


Enzyme cleaner,is this like the spray that gets rid off cat pee by eating the smell causing enzymes ? if so i can see this working.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

very simple way
clean as much as you can the interior
then spray Sopure on all the surface inside , let it get some sun bath. thats it, 
all smell will gone and will stay like it for long time
sopure can be fined in PB CYC and i4D


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

I managed to pick up some de-odourizer at a shop which was closing down. 50% off, got 5L for £10 and it dilutes 20:1. Smells like dentists and mouthwash but works!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 for the Bio Brisk, mix like you do with APC 10-1 or a 5-1 for stronger smells and stains, Bio Brisk can remove Milk,sick,blood,urine. (A regular of mine has a large fluffy dog sorry I don't know what it is she get mud on the seats and smells when wet and I always get the Brisk out for it.) Very sweet smell to it abit like bubble gum.


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

All sounds good guys, thanks for the advices


----------



## waqastariq (Apr 8, 2011)

chowie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a CRV for the winter and while very happy with the car I can't help but notice that the interior has an odour. The previous owner did have a dog and I can't help but think that it smells like wet dogs for want of a better word.
> 
> ...


The best way to tackle this would be to steam clean the interior, they are many professionals here that you can contact, I for one use DetailXperts steam cleaning service, for me they are the best, you can look at there website as they might have a franchise in your area.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I bought a mk4 golf a few weeks back, had the same issue. I cleaned all the seats / carpets etc with AG interior shampoo, then misted it once dry with Valetpro enzyme odour eater. Did this a couple of times and its almost gone, once more should get rid i think.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

With a user name like mine I have to be careful what I say here..:lol::lol:


----------

